# hunter vc mac



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what is the general consensus about Hunter 260 vs Macgregor 26? It seems that the Hunters cost more, and the 260 (most equivalent to the 26x) is larger than the legal beam width for legal trailering in many states. It seems like there is less interior room also. In return, it seems like a better constructed boat, and probably sails better. The Mac is billed as a power boat also, while there is no mention of this on the Hunter website with regards to the 260. It seems you cannot put a motor greater than 10hp on the Hunter, and therefore, what value is it to have water ballast, except for lower trailer weight? It doesn''t seem like you can make faster time to a distant sailing site.

What do you experts think? I am a novice looking to purchase my first boat, and need something that can do a number of things. This boat will see action in the mid gulf coast.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No boat can do everything. The more things you try to design into a boat the poorer it will do everything. The Mac will be a poor sailboat and a poor powerboat. If you really want to sail buy the Hunter. If you want a powerboat then buy one. There are also better choices than the Hunter. Sailboats other than dingys are displacement boats. This means their maximun speed is limited and adding extra horsepower will do little or no good. In order to make the Mac go they have designed it to plane. This is not the type of hull you would want to take into the Gulf. As to the water ballast, the reduction in trailering weight is an important factor to anyone who intends to do so. The Mac concept is an idea that no other sailboat builder has chosen to use. Think about that.


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

You may want to look at a Catalina 250 (water ballast version). Good trailerable, very roomy inland lake and protected water boat. Those who sail coastal waters do so on good weather days.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Water ballast in a trailerable boat is solely for weight reduction when trailing.

A new H260 is certainly more expensive than a Mac, but I find it hard to imagine the Mac having more interior room. My H26 (older version of the 260) has 5''7" headroom, which to my knowledge is the most in any trailerable boat. I know people with Mac''s, though not the 26x, that go ga-ga when they see the inside of my boat. One, with a 25, won''t even let his wife see mine, cause he knows she''ll want one.

The Catalina, while similar in layout, does have less headroom. Though both the Hunter and Catalina have "poptops" for increased headroom at dock or anchor.

If you want a sailboat, get the Hunter or Catalina. The only redeeming aspect of the Mac, IMHO, is it''s cost. Though, I will say, any boat is better than no boat .

Fair winds,
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All of your opinions are much appreciated! I understand that the mac may not be much of a sailor but I also know that I cannot afford two separate boats. I guess it''s a philasophical question. I probably need to get out on some of these boats and see for myself. One thing I am curious about, though. Many people have suggested that the Mac uses light tackle and that it is not a sturdy boat. Looking at it in person, it doesn''t really LOOK strong. but I have never read anything about horror stories from people who have had problems. Is this because people are just careful with this model? Why don''t I see posts about people claiming structural failures or other problems?


Sailmc: is this what you are getting at when you say that this is not the type of boat I want to take out on the gulf?

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Jeff, you don''t hear many horror stories about boats suffering structural failure, because most people understand the weaknesses and limitations of their boats, and they use them within their limitations. Some boats, like McGregors, smaller Hunters and smaller Catalinas are designed for inland lake sailing and fair weather coastal cruising. The hardware, design, and construction techniques that they use are not as robust as you would want on a boat in a storm at sea. Other boats are designed to withstand anything the wind and waves can throw at them. They are much more sturdily built, and they are likewise much more expensive. Putting a small fair-weather coastal cruiser at the mercy of big winds and stormy seas is foolish.

In a recent incident, a Mac 26x reportedly capsized, and 2 children were drowned. The boat supposedly wasn''t being used they way it was designed, but most boats are designed to forgive us sailors for our occasional stupidity. The Mac 26x might not have been forgiving enough.

For people who feel that they must have one boat to use for sailing and powerboating, the Mac 26x fills that niche. But its performance, both as a sailboat and as a powerboat, will be un-satisfying. You really should get experience with both, and decide between them.

The speed and noise of powerboating can be appealing at first to some people, but after you run up and down the lake a few times, it gets old. Learning how to use the wind to make a boat go where you want is a mystery that never gets old.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have seen at least two stories of what sounded like pretty major structural failures with Mac''s in the past year or so. Without being there and seeing these boats, its hard to say what actually happened though. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I work with 2 Mac26x owners. One loves his, but only uses it occasionally, and always in protected waters. The other hated his so much that he sold it after 3 months. He later bought a power boat. I have a Catalina 250 Water Ballast. There are some people who have mastered the setup of the C250 and can get it off the trailer and ready to sail in about 45 minutes. I am not one of them. I keep mine in a slip, and only trailer it for haul out or an occasional distant road trip. I am comfortable taking it out off-shore, but only if the weather is nice and the seas are relatively calm (2-4 feet). My wife and I have spent a week at a time cruising the ICW with no complaints.


----------



## gkobernus (May 2, 2003)

*Hunter 260 vs Max 26*

You should spend some time browsing the hunterowners.com website. This subject is extensively covered.

Also, you might benefit from visiting this site:

http://kobernus.com/hunter260/index.html


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Gkobernus...you just responded to a 3 year old post. You can avoid this in the future by clicking SEE NEW POSTS in the top right corner when you log on. 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## fortunare (Mar 27, 2004)

*Mac vs Hunter*

Having sailed them both I'd say go with the Mac. It has a lower maintenance and more comfortable interior, versatile, easier to trailer and sail up onto a beach. But most importantly with a 50 hp motor you have the capability of going 20 mph when you're in a hurry to get somewhere, like out of the way of a storm or when the wind quits and you want to get back to the dock. You can even water ski behind it. Like having two separate boats, power & sail.

It may not sail quite as well as a Hunter but if you're looking for the ultimate sailboat there are much better choices than either in terms of sailing characteristics and super rugged construction in case you want to sail across the ocean in a storm or race. For someone who's not into extreme racing but just looking for fun the versatility of the Mac beats all. There are also used Mac 19s around for about $5000 that can sleep four seven footers with an enclosed head and small galley. Not a lot of headroom but easy to tow behind a small car and otherwise similar to the 26 for about half the price of a used 26 or Hunter.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I know one of them is a sailboat. The mac is a hybrid that doesn't power as well as a powerboat should, not sail anywhere as well as a sailboat its size should. Have you ever heard the expression "clorox bottle`. Macgregor have perfected it. I was inside one today as a customer of mine is doing some wiring and I toured his boat. If you love white plastic you might love a Mac inside. There is a market for these as they do sell. Mostly to first time sailors who do not really know what a proper sailing boat sails like, and maybe they want to waterski. Can you enjoy sailing a Mac - yes. But only if you`ve never experienced a real sailboat - and then there`s that waterskiing.


----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

*Something must be working*

because Hunter is now selling The Edge. A 27' motor sailer in the flavor of the Mac26.

Sailing Magazine | Hunter Edge

Greg


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Interesting*

How this 6 year old post got reactivated twice, 3 years between. 

As far as the original question. I think the Hunter 260 is more like a Mac 26s (not the 26m or x - motorsailer) except the Mac sails a bit better.

Hey, I'm bias


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looked at the Hunter edge. Interesting boat and I think a more pleasing boat both inside and out than the Macgregor. Cockpit and wheel pod look virtually identical though. It is working but they talk about the shrinking market sailboats have. While these boats do and will sell the target market is more the powerboater who is tired of big gas bills than any sailor. They as much as say so in the review. Ad of course those waterskiers.


----------



## Silverstreak01 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mac this Hunter that*

Geez guys, give it up. To each thier own. just buy what you like and enjoy it. every boat has goods and bads, it's all in the beholder. Oh, who wants to start one about Ford vs Chevy?? :laugher


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll take the ford , they are still in business for themselves


----------



## Swiftamon (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you Sailormon6, the your last line was excellent, the straw that brokered the deal for me. Hunter it is.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Mac this Hunter that*



Silverstreak01 said:


> Oh, who wants to start one about *Ford vs Chevy*?? :laugher


Dunno .... give us a hint: which one has the CE 'Cat A' rating .... and which one has better ergonomically positioned 'drink holders'? :|


----------



## CelticSailr (Oct 6, 2017)

*Re: Mac this Hunter that*



RichH said:


> Dunno .... give us a hint: which one has the CE 'Cat A' rating .... and which one has better ergonomically positioned 'drink holders'? :|


Not sure why one would compare those two boats or comment on a 7 year old thread.:captain:


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

It seems the Hunter 260 and the Mac 26 are both CE Category C, defined as inshore (not to be confused with Category D- Inland) which sounds about right I guess. 

CE joking aside, these are two very different boats. The Hunter has about double the displacement of the Mac (tanks empty), so instead of a Ford vs Chevy, it should almost be station wagon vs full sized pickup comparison, as in what vehicle you need to tow them with.

A quick comparison of sales data will show which boat was more marketable, the Hunter is competing with keel boats in its weight category, the Mac is competing with large dinghies.

Hint: My V6 4WD Santa Fe, could easily pull a Mac, but could not reliably pull a Hunter 260


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Please understand that information obtained on the interwebs is worth what you paid for it!!!


----------

